# Forgotten Future's Thread



## Forgotten_Futures (May 3, 2007)

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of Forgottten Futures who has designated the following tales as representative of his work:

*Kate (aka The Larder)
Candy Land
Excuses*​
The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Forgotten. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Forgotten Futures, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Forgotten Futures.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, okay... people seem to be reading my thread and there's nothing but fluff in here. *Foolishly flings frivolous fhqwgads full of fluffly fluff for fun* Yay for some degree of fluffy alliteration...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 25, 2007)

Just to let anyone who cares know, life's gotten busy again between work and school, and I'm using more of what little free time I have to do stuff that doesn't involve writing. I'll get back to it eventually, though I make no promises it will be before winter break.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm plugging myself, k?

The lastest and final two chapters of Excuses are now posted. Go read my faithful reader peoples!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 20, 2008)

Just making a note.

I know it's been a while since I've updated anything, and I apologize for that. School have picked up again and a few other factors have temporarily sidelined my interest in writing.

I do, however, have all intentions of finishing Alyshia's Story, and most likely continuing the "mythos". I may also at some point get back to The Cursed Queens.

Anyhow, just noting that I haven't forgotten the place, or the stories. Hopefully I'll get something done over winter break at the very latest.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a heads up, for those of you who aren't/don't have college students, or have been out of school too long to remember rough dates. Winter break is in session and has been for a couple weeks now.

I am nosing back into writing. I haven't actually gotten back to Alyshia's Story just yet, but that's mostly because I'm on a fantastical kick at the moment. That meaning I am currently preferring, and preferring to write, stories with an emphasis on improbable situations. Seeing as I intend to keep Alyshia's Story as realistic as possible minus the factor of the mythos it is set in, I shall not be working on that until I've spent this kick on other works. To that end, I have three in progress. One is a purely sci-fi title that will never be posted here as it is not WR. It may wind up on DA or some such though. A second work borrowing once again from my theories in regards to Time has 2 pages done; this one is least likely to be finished. The third is a second, earlier work in the Harem mythos that is pretty much shaping up to be all the things I'm avoiding in Alyshia's Story: blatant lesbianism, improbable interactions, and unrealistically rapid WG. Potential exists for this to gain board exposure late Saturday.

Just keepin' ya'll informed.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 20, 2010)

Okay... I'm still here, and I have an explanation and a question for any of you who've ever read my stuff (even better if you liked it = P).

As you've more than likely noticed, I really suck at finishing stories I've started. There's a number of factors, but the biggest and most important is that I lose interest. See, pretty much every story I've done has a central concept based on an erotic fantasy scenario that's got my attention at the time I start writing. However, I'm not one to stay with a given fantasy for too long - it eventually gets boring or goes too far and dies. Worse, I can and do play out the fantasy and then don't find time to commit it to print, losing the thread of what I've been writing and dooming it to an early death.

If I had all the time in the world, I could probably be persuaded into finishing my unfinished works. Even so, they'd lack the energy they started out with because of the lack of interest in that particular fantasy and might not be as enjoyable. Conundrums.

So... bearing in mind that I most likely will never finish what's already up here and unfinished, I have since written more unfinished stories, but have not yet posted them. So my question... given that I'm unlikely to ever finish what I've started, would you still like me to post what I have to be read, or leave it until/unless I do get back to the stuff and finish?


----------



## Lou Grant (May 20, 2010)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Okay... I'm still here, and I have an explanation and a question for any of you who've ever read my stuff (even better if you liked it = P).
> 
> As you've more than likely noticed, I really suck at finishing stories I've started. There's a number of factors, but the biggest and most important is that I lose interest. See, pretty much every story I've done has a central concept based on an erotic fantasy scenario that's got my attention at the time I start writing. However, I'm not one to stay with a given fantasy for too long - it eventually gets boring or goes too far and dies. Worse, I can and do play out the fantasy and then don't find time to commit it to print, losing the thread of what I've been writing and dooming it to an early death.
> 
> ...



Glad to see you are still here, and the honesty is certainly appreciated, but my strong recommendation would be to not submit a story you have no intention of finishing to the Recent Additions forum. We have too many unfinished stories posted by writers with good intentions that have been left that way due to unforeseen reasons. It could set a bad precedent for someone to knowingly post something they wont be completing. Above that unfinished stories are something of a pet peeve of mine.

That being said you are a member of the Writers Guild and so you have your own thread. I know at least two other Guild members who have used their thread to post snippets of stories or simply a few key scenes. Now I wouldnt recommend emptying out your hard drive of everything youve ever started, but a few of your favorites would be fine. It would save an editor the task of trying to edit and format something that may not even have enough to tag correctly. 

Who knows, maybe going doing that would motivate you to finish some of the stories?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 24, 2013)

It's amazing, to search for threads I started in the Library section and see how much time has passed since I started some of my stories. Nearly 6 years for The Cursed Queens? Does not feel that long.

Kinda makes me want to work on it again just to see how my personal/writing tastes have changed since I was a 21 year old self-assured idiot = P


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 20, 2014)

Fat Hack is probably my favorite thing you've written


----------



## chrissy (Sep 18, 2016)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Fat Hack is probably my favorite thing you've written



Yes, that one was amazing. It would be heaven if you picked that one up again or did something similar.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 23, 2016)

Well, incidentally I've been working on something for most of the past 9 hours, but I see from the submission guidelines it's not actually okay for posting here... along with, like, 75% of my more recent stuff (I've got strong lesbian incest fantasies...). Think I'll ask the mods if I can safely link to it with the appropriate warnings; otherwise, I'll have to figure out where to post it and drop _*big hints*_.

I'm also really freakin' bummed about losing a large cache of partials and off-base completes I'd written to an external drive failure. I _would_ fall prey to something I routinely warn other people about. One of my favorites (that was never going to be posted here, either) was among those lost.


----------



## chrissy (Sep 23, 2016)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Well, incidentally I've been working on something for most of the past 9 hours, but I see from the submission guidelines it's not actually okay for posting here... along with, like, 75% of my more recent stuff (I've got strong lesbian incest fantasies...). Think I'll ask the mods if I can safely link to it with the appropriate warnings; otherwise, I'll have to figure out where to post it and drop _*big hints*_.
> 
> I'm also really freakin' bummed about losing a large cache of partials and off-base completes I'd written to an external drive failure. I _would_ fall prey to something I routinely warn other people about. One of my favorites (that was never going to be posted here, either) was among those lost.



Such a tease. I'm wondering if you could read "Borrowing a Cup of Sugar" (recent additions) and let me know what you think...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll try to remember.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 20, 2016)

There's always deviantart you can post to.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeah I looked at that but the editing tools suck.

May go ahead though.


----------

